
The Traffic Stats for Digg & The Other Top Bookmarking Sites Revealed! - stevendavis0830
http://www.ebizmba.com/articles/top10_largest_social_bookmarking_sites.html
======
pg
You can't count Netscape; most of their traffic comes from people clicking on
the wrong thing by mistake.

------
Sam_Odio
I talked with the reddit founders, and they indicated that they're doing
around 160,000 unique daily visits these days.

That would make Quantcast's number (100,308 uniques) seem low... I have a hard
time even believing compete's 433,070 unique monthly visitors.

This also contradicts with Alexa's data, which ranks reddit at 888 world wide,
& 239 in the US...

------
brett
revealed or just compiled from existing sources?

------
zach
Give it a rest, Casey Kasem. Just list them in numerical order.

